# Yesterday's job...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a quick job I did in the corporate HQ of (BLAH!) InBev/AB. Some of you might recall I did a very similar one about a year ago on a different floor of the same building.

Walked in the door at 9:30am, was at home eating lunch at 12:30pm.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1) Great work!

2) That messed with my head and it took awhile to figure out the illusion.

3) Did they pay you in beer...I mean, bottled water?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW! I didn't even see the illusion till Wise said something about it! AWESOME!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Super nice as always. You da man!!!
Sage


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah man, that's rad stuff. I especially like the reflection on the "floor"


----------



## earle (May 6, 2009)

What did you do exactly ?
Hate to sound dumb but can't figure it out


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

You must now leave the gene pool...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Too bad you had to leave the outlet. Otherwise, WOW!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

When he said yesterday's job, I thought it was the place he'd robbed. Oh well, would've been a good haul :thumbsup:


----------

